# Post c-section i&d



## sknapp56 (Jun 29, 2012)

Patient enters the office for staple removal after c-section and physicians perform an incision and drainage on cellulitis of the abdominal wall by the incision. The physician than schedules patient for a more extensive Incision and Drainage with debridement of the wound in the OR at the hospital the following day. My question is can I bill out the I&D done in the office? I believe the return trip to the OR is billable. Any help would be appreciated. We did provide the global care for the patient.


----------



## syllingk (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't believe the office I&D is billable. Would fall under the global as a postoperative complication not requiring a return to the operating room.


----------

